# Survivor???



## Nikon Fan (Nov 16, 2004)

Anyone out there a fan of Survivor (the reality show)???  I've been pretty much obsessed with it since season one, but really loved seasons 2 and 3 with Colby and Ethan    Just curious to see if any one else shares my obsession.  Also a big fan of Amazing Race which starts again tonight!!!


----------



## Nytmair (Nov 16, 2004)

honestly the only shows i watch are late night shows (leno/conan) and then viva la bam on MTV.... that's more or less it... TV sucks for the most part IMO :LOL:

i guess the reality show crave never caught on for me


----------



## Corry (Nov 16, 2004)

I have never watched a single episode of Survivor.  Or Friends.  Or Sienfeld.


----------



## MDowdey (Nov 16, 2004)

i own one TV and it has dust on it.




md


----------



## Nikon Fan (Nov 16, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> I have never watched a single episode of Survivor.  Or Friends.  Or Sienfeld.



 :shock: I just about passed out when reading this.  I like all three of these shows, of course Survivor is the best, but you should definitely consider catching a re-run of one of them


----------



## voodoocat (Nov 16, 2004)

My wife and I have watched every season.  This one is pretty boring.


----------



## Corry (Nov 16, 2004)

Now that new "Rebel Billionare is pretty cool".  Richard Branson is the man.


----------



## Nikon Fan (Nov 16, 2004)

I agree voodoocat.  Not one of the better ones that I've seen, but I'm addicted so it doesn't matter to me    I don't even really care who wins this one to be honest, they kicked out all the guys I liked the first few episodes  :roll:


----------



## voodoocat (Nov 16, 2004)

I was upset when Dolly was kicked off   for obvious reasons :twisted:


----------



## aggiezach (Nov 16, 2004)

Yeah, the reality tv show thing never really interested me, I've got enough drama in my own life to worry about  Don't really have to much time to watch tv either, I am obsessed with the show 24 though. I've seen every episode and I can't wait for the next season!!! Oh yeah, Family Guy and Futurama are among my favorites as well (they come on pretty late here, so I can catch em when I get home)


Zach


----------



## voodoocat (Nov 16, 2004)

I'm not big on reality shows in general.  I am, however, fascinated with social interaction which is how I got hooked on Survivor in the first place.  I actually like the Amazing Race quite a bit more.  It's reality since they're not actors... but it's not like most reality shows.  Anyone that likes travel should check this show out.  It starts tonight with a 2 hr premier 

Other than that we watch CSI and the Daily Show.


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 16, 2004)

Who got kicked off last week on Survivor?


----------



## mygrain (Nov 16, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> I have never watched a single episode of....  Or Friends.  Or Sienfeld.



WHA!!!!! HUH!!! What planet have you been living on?  WOW!  I believe you but yer dancing along the edge of sanity Corry.  You are a sheltered wittle giwl. Expose yerself...wait... i didn't mean it that way!!!!:shock:


----------



## aggiezach (Nov 16, 2004)

mygrain said:
			
		

> Expose yerself...wait... i didn't mean it that way!!!!:shock:



Uh huh, SURE you didn't.... Thats what they all say...


----------



## Karalee (Nov 16, 2004)

Im with Voods, I do watch Survivor, and Amazing race, and yeah this seasons pretty boring. Im waiting on the new Amazing race and hoping for another Colin.


----------



## voodoocat (Nov 16, 2004)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> Who got kicked off last week on Survivor?


Sarge.

it's all Fem power this season.  Ami actually went to art school where my wife went before we got married.  Though it was at different times so they never met.


----------



## mygrain (Nov 16, 2004)

aggiezach said:
			
		

> mygrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah but "they" always say that. "They" what a scary concept don't ya think...always saying stuff....always right. I'm actually a splitter from the "they" and joined the collective "we" party. The "we" always expose themselves.


----------



## aggiezach (Nov 16, 2004)

mygrain said:
			
		

> aggiezach said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





:lmao: :lmao:


Zach


----------



## Corry (Nov 16, 2004)

Really, I have no desire to watch any of those shows!  

I watch Cops and Whose Line is it Anyway...and some of the Fox Reality shows..it's very entertaining how low they sink and how pathetic it is!!!!  Oh, and I recently watched Fear Factor for the first time.  I like that one!  After a hard stresful week, it's so mindlessly entertaining to watch people eat bull testicles!!!!


----------



## MDowdey (Nov 16, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> it's so mindlessly entertaining to watch people eat bull testicles!!!!



nothing like a good ole fashioned bull testicle to top off the week.
 :roll: 



md


----------



## mygrain (Nov 16, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> good ole fashioned bull testicle to top off the week.
> :roll:
> 
> md



Just one?


----------



## aggiezach (Nov 16, 2004)

mygrain said:
			
		

> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Would definately need to be a pair 



Zach


----------



## Corry (Nov 16, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> core_17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you implying that I'm pathetic? I'm allowed some mindless entertainment once in a while.  My brain is on overload most of the time, with working so much.


----------



## mygrain (Nov 16, 2004)

aggiezach said:
			
		

> mygrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



he wouldn't be much of a bull with just one, ah?  poor guy roaming around looking for his bits....  

Dudes!!!!!!! lets give a shout out for all the unix bulls out there!!!!


----------



## Alison (Nov 16, 2004)

Corry, you're not pathetic. We all need a way to escape sometimes. I usually read a book because after a long day I can't stand the sound of the TV.


----------



## Corry (Nov 16, 2004)

AlisonS said:
			
		

> Corry, you're not pathetic. We all need a way to escape sometimes. I usually read a book because after a long day I can't stand the sound of the TV.



I do that too, but I haven't gotten any good books lately.  At the moment, while on break at work, I read the crappy mystery novel that one of my co-workers has sitting there! :LOL:  Stephen King needs to come out with something again soon!


----------



## Alison (Nov 16, 2004)

If you like mysteries I'll get together the names of some good books I've read/authors I like. I love mysteries.


----------



## Corry (Nov 16, 2004)

Actually, I'm not that into mysteries...just readin it cuz it was there!  I like horror!  And good heartfelt type stories..like...have you ever heard of the book "A child called it"?  I guess that's not exactly heartfelt..maybe...it's a true story about a boy from California who was VERY severely abused by his mother (but she treated his brothers very well), and it goes into detail about the things she did...and in the second book, "The lost boy" it deals with his teen years, after he gets away from her, and then the third one is "A man Named Dave"...him as an adult.  I've read all three books twice!


----------



## Alison (Nov 16, 2004)

I've heard of the series, but haven't read them. Have you read Lovely Bones and then her personal memoir about a rape that happened in college? Very good books, both of them.


----------



## Corry (Nov 16, 2004)

No, maybe I'll have to look into them.  You know, I need a good book to read for the roadtrip!


----------



## Alison (Nov 16, 2004)

I am a book lover, I'll send you a list of ones that I have that were good.


----------



## Corry (Nov 16, 2004)

ok!


----------



## aggiezach (Nov 16, 2004)

AlisonS said:
			
		

> I am a book lover, I'll send you a list of ones that I have that were good.




OH me too!! I love to read when I get the chance!


----------



## Corry (Nov 16, 2004)

ok!


----------



## treehuggerhikerboy (Nov 16, 2004)

Not a fan of tv in general...but Seinfeld has to be the most well-written show of all time for a comedy.


----------



## Niki (Nov 16, 2004)

treehuggerhikerboy said:
			
		

> Not a fan of tv in general...but Seinfeld has to be the most well-written show of all time for a comedy.



That and Friends! Just love them!   

And I've watched few survivors... and amazing races...


----------



## Nikon Fan (Nov 16, 2004)

So for those of you that do watch Survivor who do you think is gonna pull this one off???  I'm still not so sure myself yet, but I think that Twila and Scout will sway over to the men's side this week and hopefully give Amy the boot   

I do watch the Apprentice on occassion too, but not as much this season b/c it's on at the same time as CSI  
I really wish that they would do the Mole again with Anderson Cooper hosting as he once did, and not do celebrity mole, b/c well it's just not as good with washed up celebrity's trying to use reality tv to make a comeback  :roll:


----------



## Niki (Nov 16, 2004)

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> So for those of you that do watch Survivor who do you think is gonna pull this one off???  I'm still not so sure myself yet, but I think that Twila and Scout will sway over to the men's side this week and hopefully give Amy the boot




Sonds totally new names to me. Don't think I have seen that one. So where are they playing this time?


----------



## treehuggerhikerboy (Nov 16, 2004)

On a sidenote (I'm a wannabe name-dropper)...Amy watches all the Survivors at a bar just down the street.  Actually didn't know she was a lesbian until someone mentioned it....not that it matters (like I had a shot at her).


----------



## Nikon Fan (Nov 16, 2004)

Really treehugger????  Didn't catch that I guess. I knew that Scout was b/c they showed a pic of her "partner", and well it creeped me out a bit, no offense to anyone, just my opinion here.  Whatever the case I would like to see Chad somehow pull it off if at all possible...guess we'll see.


----------



## Nikon Fan (Nov 16, 2004)

Niki said:
			
		

> eromallagadnama said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vanautu...not sure if I'll spelled it right.


----------



## Niki (Nov 16, 2004)

Hmm ok, definately not seen it then. I hope they show it here too someday.


----------



## treehuggerhikerboy (Nov 16, 2004)

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> Really treehugger????  Didn't catch that I guess. I knew that Scout was b/c they showed a pic of her "partner", and well it creeped me out a bit, no offense to anyone, just my opinion here.  Whatever the case I would like to see Chad somehow pull it off if at all possible...guess we'll see.



I didn't know until my friend saw her down there, and then I looked her up on the internet.  She looks cute, but I don't know about her personality (watched 1/2 of a show).


----------



## Nikon Fan (Nov 16, 2004)

Niki, If you really enjoy the show, they have released season 1 and the all stars season on dvd.  I'm sure you could get them off ebay if you really like the show a lot.


----------



## Niki (Nov 16, 2004)

Thanks Amanda, but I think I will wait with that one. They have showed so many in here that Im pretty sure this one will come sooner or later too. But thanks anyway!


----------



## voodoocat (Nov 16, 2004)

Now Ami did pose for playboy before Survivor...


----------



## treehuggerhikerboy (Nov 16, 2004)

did she?  the girl i was talking about?  that's odd.


----------



## voodoocat (Nov 16, 2004)

Yup... Got an email that said "the top reason to watch survivor this year"


----------



## treehuggerhikerboy (Nov 16, 2004)

hmmm...maybe i'll trot to a store, pick up the playboy, peruse the playboy, hop over to that bar on thurs. night, have her sign the playboy, and then sell it on ebay.    

i assume they're real...aren't they?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 17, 2004)

treehuggerhikerboy said:
			
		

> hmmm...maybe i'll trot to a store, pick up the playboy, peruse the playboy, hop over to that bar on thurs. night, have her sign the playboy, and then sell it on ebay.
> 
> i assume they're real...aren't they?



Yes they are. Bars, Playboy and e-bay all exist.


----------



## Luminosity (Nov 17, 2004)

AlisonS said:
			
		

> Have you read Lovely Bones



Been lookin at gettin that book for awhile... havent yet coz I have about 10 books lined up .....which I want to read first lol ! 
Its really good hon ?


----------



## Luminosity (Nov 17, 2004)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> treehuggerhikerboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As implied , her boobs however , are a newly added feature ....  

*Great* newly added feature , regardless :thumbsup:


----------



## treehuggerhikerboy (Nov 17, 2004)

that's kind of a bummer...bit of a purist when it comes to that, but oh well.


----------



## Nikon Fan (Nov 19, 2004)

Anyone watch last night???  Scout and Twila are doomed...they should have went with the guys and taken Ami out...she's gonna win if they don't start playing smarter.  I guess since Chad was my pick and he's gone now, I'll hope for Chris or Julie to win  :roll:


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 19, 2004)

I hate how smug Ami is.  She has those girls in the palm of her hand.  They should wake up and vote her out the first chance they get.

I hate how she said that she said she completely trusts people in the game.

I hate how ignorant the other girls are about the whole thing.

I hate that I am hooked into watching reality TV :roll:


----------



## Nikon Fan (Nov 19, 2004)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> I hate how smug Ami is.  She has those girls in the palm of her hand.  They should wake up and vote her out the first chance they get.
> 
> I hate how she said that she said she completely trusts people in the game.
> 
> ...



     I agree w/you 100% Mike!!!!


----------



## voodoocat (Nov 19, 2004)

I tend not to hate survivors since Mark Burnett is editing the characters to tell the story his way.  I'm one of the few that actually likes Ami.  She's been executing the same gameplan since day one and has been honest with everyone on their position.  To me she is somewhat like the female version of Brian from Thailand.  Except less cocky used car salesmen and more woman power. 

Of course she's a local (for my homeland) and I may be a bit biased.  Though my wife cant stand her.


----------



## treehuggerhikerboy (Nov 19, 2004)

she's a local yokel and she's pretty hot...so i guess i hope she wins.


----------



## voodoocat (Nov 19, 2004)

treehuggerhikerboy said:
			
		

> she's a local yokel and she's pretty hot...so i guess i hope she wins.


She lives in Longmont right?

Can you tell her this guy in Phoenix who moved from Denver that he really likes her   And I'm really a lesbian in a mans body... so... its all cool.


----------



## treehuggerhikerboy (Nov 19, 2004)

i thought it was Golden...and she's a barista in Lakewood, but i'm not sure.

Ya, Ami and I are like 8 and 9, I'll let her know.


----------



## voodoocat (Nov 19, 2004)

Oh and I'm a former barista.. so she should totally dig that


----------



## Corry (Nov 19, 2004)

voodoocat said:
			
		

> Oh and I'm a former barista.. so she should totally dig that



Call me an idiot, but what's a barista?


----------



## voodoocat (Nov 19, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> voodoocat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Someone that makes espresso drinks.
I am a master barista   take a look at the latte art thread in the creative corner.


----------



## Corry (Nov 19, 2004)

I've seen it!  Heh heh....Gotcha!


----------



## Luminosity (Nov 19, 2004)

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> I guess since Chad was my pick and he's gone now, I'll hope for Chris or Julie to win  :roll:



Sh!t  , ok now I know who's gone NEXT week in Aus ...... :|

( we're a week behind obviously ) ...

*Mental note to stay clear away from the spoiler thread *


----------



## Nikon Fan (Dec 10, 2004)

Had to bring this thread up again since sunday is the finale!!!  I'm still pulling for Chris here.  I think Eliza will go, then Scout and then it will be Twila and Chris in the final and Chris will win.  Other opinions????

Also if anyone else is an Apprentice fan I think it ends next week too.  Down to Kelly and Jennifer....I think Kelly will win by a landslide!


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 10, 2004)

In general, I'm much too busy living life to watch TV, esp. reality shows.

However, I do watch "Fear factor" but mostly because I know Joe Rogan. Well, online at least


----------

